# PRO Ordering in Ireland?



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

(I tried to do a search on this but everything comes up ;/)
I want to get an E/S and blush palette from the PRO site, but I can't find out how to order from it...? Every link I click on tells me I can't access it, lol.

I've seen posts about ordering it on a phoneline in the U.S., but none from England. *I live in Ireland also, is it possible to order from England...?* Pretty clueless about it all ;/


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: PRO Ordering?*

UK pro mailorder no is 0870 034 2676


----------



## inis_dom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi, I know that I am kind of late replying but here it goes anyway. As far as I know, you can't order from either the regular MAC site or the MAC Pro site if you live in Ireland. For the products to be shipped to you you have to provide a postcode which we do not have....they will however ship to Northern Ireland so if thats where you live you should have no problems. Also, I don't know if you are aware but if you have access to the MAC counter in Brown Thomas(the one on Grafton Street) they stock certain Pro items....you can definitely get the e/s palettes and pro pan eyeshadows htere. I'm not totally sure about the blush palette. They also have certain items such as the full coverage foundation,face and body etc available. Hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

I just stock up on pro when I go abroad..


----------



## inis_dom (Jun 16, 2009)

I try to do that too but ya know sometimes you just want a certain colour like yesterday?! Its more the pigments that I wish I had access to cause the variety of colours available in Pro stores is amazing...it makes me tingly inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Also sucks when we have no access to collections like Heatherette...I try not to think about it too much,it makes my heart a little sad!


----------

